# What breed / sex??



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

What breed/sex????


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Just a few more pictures also unsure on age. Had him given to me because they didn't want a Roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like a mix breed, your pics are not quite right for getting a good over all look at him. And yes, its a boy.

Do you see black skin? Might be a Silkie cross. Get a good, down it his level side pic of him.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's beginning to look like my little mix of Silkie and something. I don't know if it was one of my Hamburgs or the d'Uccle.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely a Silkie cross cockerel.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

You think he will get along with my red sex links that I have? Someone was just going to let this bird go to survive on its own because he was a Roo. Anyone have a idea on age?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no one answer on the getting along, each has its own personality. Make sure you introduce carefully and it might work just fine.

He's any where from four to six months.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Feet and feathers are healthy - probably hatched this spring or early summer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can't go by foot feathering. The little guy that I have was hatched in Sept, his foot feathers have got to be four inches long. He's in bed now or I'd take a pic. Someone remind me to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

robin416 said:


> There is no one answer on the getting along, each has its own personality. Make sure you introduce carefully and it might work just fine.
> 
> He's any where from four to six months.


Thanks for all the info. Robin I think I'm going to keep him separated for another month or two then introduce. Or should I wait longer ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its actually better to begin earlier. Once he's done with quarantine put him in a cage where they can all see each other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Here is the mixed boy that hatched in Sept. The amount and size of feathers has more to do with genetics than age.


----------

